# How much am I suppose to be feeding my pup?



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Just wondering because I can slightly feel her ribs. The vet recommended 1/4 cup a day, so I broke that down into 3 portions. that was at 10 weeks of age. Shes almost at 16 weeks so I feed her a little more now not to much more plus treats because still potty training and doing tricks. 

Now thats what im feeding her but on my Wellness Bag it says to feed her 1 1/2 cups a day for her age/weight. Now that is a huge difference. How much are you guys feeding or were feeding at 16 weeks. 1 1/2 cups a day seems a lot for such a small breed.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally, 1/4 a cup sounds like a small daily amount, even for a little dog... She's a growing puppy so she needs a lot of nutrients for a lot of growing and a lot puppy energy

Maybe if you posted her weight at the moment, that would help the experienced members give you a better answer


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

woah. "1 1/2" as in 12 ounces of food per day? 
At 16 weeks, I think Yeager was only eating 4 ounces on his good days, which is 1/2 cup. That plus some little treats here and there for training. It varies depending on the food and the dog, but I feel like 12 ounces is a lot for a little maltese puppy. Yeager never ate up to the suggestions on the food bag chart :mellow:

Oh, and I was concerned about being able to feel his ribs at first too. So I posted almost the exact same question as you did on Dogster. The consensus is that you're supposed to be able to feel the ribs but not see them.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

right now at close to 16 weeks she weight about 4lbs. I feed her 3/8 of food a day. 1/8 cup three times a day. That's inbetween 1/4 and 1/2 so I thought she was eating a good amount. She eats it all, not one piece left behind. Plus about 6 buddy buscuits for tricks and being good. and wellness treats for potty training. But the recommended amount on the bag is so much more then I am feeding her.... 

she isn't that active.. she has her hyper moments that last about 2 mins a day... and we play with her toys together about 20 mins 3 times a day, if that makes a difference in the amount she should be eating.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought I read once that the recommendations on the bag are often WAY over. That's part of the reason a lot of owners end up with overweight dogs and say "well the bag said..."

I think Leila is eating around 1/4 cup a day, but she's about 2 lbs 4oz; 7 months, so a bigger pup might eat a bit more.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper eats 1/2 c daily as an adult...Luigi is 15 wks and eats about the same...maybe slightly more.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

and how much do pepper and luigi weigh if you know???


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

just a little bit more food each feed should be fine .


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I would use her appetite and what the dog food bag gives you as a guide. Increase her feeding size a bit and see if she is less 'ribby'... puppies need to eat a lot and you really don't have to worry too much about overfeeding them because at that age they burn it off. I'd rather err on the side of having food left in the bowl myself just to be sure they are getting enough puppy fuel for good healthy growth


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

BellaWella said:


> and how much do pepper and luigi weigh if you know???


 
Peper weighs 4.8 lbs and Luigi is about 3.9 lbs.


----------

